# 2.5 gallon Walstad to get back into things



## Blacktetra (Mar 19, 2015)

I've noticed a couple things about your post.
Firstly, that soil you posted a link to, I couldn't identify it's ingredients, and if it contains manure of any kind, as most planting soils do, it could cause issues, not to mention be pretty stinky.
I'm not sure what the Walstad method recommends but I was under the impression it used actual topsoil. Like the dirt in your backyard.
Someone can correct me if I'm wrong. But with a 2.5 gallon tank, I'd save the money you were going to spend on soil, get a shovel full of dirt, and then use the $10 to get some dry fertilizer that you can use very sparingly over the next few years.

Secondly, fertilizers may seem pretty scary, so I can understand your desire to avoid using them. And if you don't buy them as dry crystals they can get expensive very quickly.

Personally, as you seem relatively new to the hobby, (someone else can chime in with a better understanding of Walstad's methods) I would recommend just digging up a gallon or so of dirt from your back yard, or asking if you can have a bucket full from a construction site, they wouldn't mind.

Sift through the stuff to remove big rocks, worms, sticks, etc.
(Letting it dry thoroughly can help in that process if your dirt doesn't become rock hard when it's dry)

Put some in the bottom of your 2.5G tank, about 1.5 inches. Putting a little gravel on top (like 1/2 inch) isn't 100% necessary, but does make things look nicer, and if you use a small filter (and you should for a tank that has fish/shrimp) it keeps the water flow from kicking up the dirt into a messy cloud.

Then spend pretty much all your budget on plants that are mostly root feeders.
I recommend any anubias species or cryptocoryne species. With such a small tank you'd probably only be able to grow a few "anubias nana petite" and maybe some dwarf sag or java fern though. And maybe a few floating plants.

There's my two cents.


----------



## aquariumlover10 (Aug 14, 2014)

Blacktetra said:


> Firstly, that soil you posted a link to, I couldn't identify it's ingredients, and if it contains manure of any kind, as most planting soils do, it could cause issues, not to mention be pretty stinky.
> I'm not sure what the Walstad method recommends but I was under the impression it used actual topsoil. Like the dirt in your backyard.
> 
> 
> ...


The reason i was gonna use that soil is because i already have some, it is just organic top soil, it has some twigs and stuff in there i'd pick out but no manure. I can't use the soil from my yard because my parents spray fertilizers and bug poison crap in the yard so i'm scared that it's kill everything.

I was gonna use play sand on top for aesthetic purposes.

I was gonna get salvania, Crypt Wendtii, Narrow Leaf Java Fern, and dwarf sag.


----------



## TankPlanter (May 31, 2015)

Just a note that with soil, less is more. With a nano tank, you might keep it under 1" soil and maybe 3/4 to 1" sand. And then grab some trumpet snails to aerate, or poke often at first to aerate. Looks like good plant choices- dwarf sag and crypts have done well for me in dirt without ferts.


----------



## aquariumlover10 (Aug 14, 2014)

ok, i use to have some trumpets, i threw all my plants in this pond i have out front so some might still be in there.

These are the filters i am deciding between.
Azoo Palm Filter: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produc...atid=9821&s=lh
Mini size: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produc...tid=28052&s=lh
Size 11: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produc...atid=3954&s=lh

I Have an air pump so if i get a sponge filter i would save a couple dollars but I'm not sure which one i should get.


----------



## Roshan8768 (Mar 18, 2009)

Use 0.5 inches of soil and cap with something other than playsand - it doesn't allow adequate air exchange and has silicates which feed algae. I would suggest pool filter sand or black diamond blasting sand. The azoo filter is great for a tank this size, I use them on all my nanos. Check out my thread in my sig to see my dirted 2.5 for ideas


----------



## aquariumlover10 (Aug 14, 2014)

Is this the right Black Diamond sand? https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/black-diamond-medium-blasting-abrasives

Bump: or is it this?
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/black-diamond-fine-blasting-abrasives?cm_vc=IOPDP1


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

You want the 1st one you linked, medium grit. The second one is fine grit.


----------

